# Refined Details: Mk1 VW Golf GTi Rivage Cabriolet Pre-Sale Detail



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Here is a beautiful and rare Mk1 VW Golf GTi Rivage Cabriolet, which I had to prepare for sale a few months back.

All-in-all she was a clean example but needed a little bit of detailing love to command top money for her.

*On Arrival*





_Closer Inspection_





First up were the alloy wheels.

*Alloys Before*



*Alloys After*





Le Castellet's looking exactly as they should!

The hood was particularly bad!

*Hood Before*







*Hood After*





Next up was a quick tidy of the engine bay - perfection was just not within the budget of the customer and being realistic with the vehicle being a pre-sale.

*Engine Bay Before*



*Engine Bay After*





Next up was rejuvenating the interior, which was extremely dusty!

*Interior Before*







*Interior After*









The paintwork received the usual Refined Details safe wash process - and was later polished and waxed. All the other exterior surfaces were addressed also.

*The Results*

Firstly some pictures inside...



























Enough reflections on the inside... time to roll her out into the beautiful British sunshine (makes a change!).











































"Roof down" I hear you cry?! Would be rude not to - this is when the Mk1 Golf Cabriolet shows off her true beauty!

















It was a true pleasure working on this beautiful Rivage - one of only 151 left in existence and sold to the first viewer. Objective met!

Thank you for looking and reading as always...

*Adam
Refined Details*

For more regular updates from us please feel free to follow on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

:argie: What a beauty!! Love the Mk1 Golfs and a cabriolet as well. Great reflections and gloss as well. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

diesel x said:


> Great work.


sorry double post


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Nice work, love a classic Golf :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks spot on, not much you can do with that engine bay.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Absolutley love these top detail on that and a result on the sale!


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Great job.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

diesel x said:


> sorry double post


So nice, you liked it twice. Haha!

Thanks for the amazing feedback, it is always greatly appreciated.

Adam


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

It like they say, it always better second time around. HAHAHA!


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

thats some great work. I love how you can make a very old car look and shine better then a lot of expensive cars out there


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Great job, lovely car.

Hopefully the new owner will restore the engine bay a bit, lets the car down.


----------



## Mikeyfocus (Aug 27, 2007)

Superb stuff


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

CzechRich said:


> Great job, lovely car.
> 
> Hopefully the new owner will restore the engine bay a bit, lets the car down.


Definitely needs some titivating - I would have it all out and painted; plus new parts to tidy her up under there.

Thanks for the great feedback as always gents!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

stunning


----------

